# Dilation of the duodenum



## MedCoder0911 (Jun 16, 2010)

I am new to coding GI procedures and have a question.

I have a provider who did an EGD (went to the second portion of the duodenum) and found a stricture in the duodenum, which he dilated.  I cannot find an EGD code for dilation of the duodenum.  Only one for dilation of the esophagus, 43249 (which doesn't really seem to fit this situation).  My co-worker says I should use that one.  Any other ideas or suggestions?


----------



## j.berkshire (Jun 16, 2010)

Was this a dilation of the gastric outlet?  Has the patient had bariatric surgery?  Look at CPT code 43245.


----------



## MedCoder0911 (Jun 16, 2010)

I went back and read the note again and it states that the stricture was between the first and second portions of the duodenum.


----------



## kim dehaan (Jul 23, 2010)

*Dilation of Duodenum*

I have the same scenario, did you ever received a code recommendation?


----------



## Torilinne (Jul 24, 2010)

Seems to me you have two choices....use 44360 and append mod 22 and write "dilation of duodenum/jejunum junction" in Box 19 of your claim or use the unlisted 44799.  Anyone have any other thoughts?

It would be interesting to hear what you decide and how payment goes!

V Davis, CPC


----------

